# Another skimmer theard



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

Thought I would check with you before i make the purchase was hoping to take advantage of the black friday sales as well. 

I'm currently running a 90 gallon reef with a 30 gallon sump with about 130 pounds of live rock and i guess i would say its heavily stocked  (must resist urge to buy more fish!).

I'm currently using a css 125 and if i had been on this site before starting up....i would not be starting this thread A quick note to everyone on here thanks so much for all your advice, and for those that offered to help me drill the holes in my tank, another big thanks......had some family problems come up the weekend i was hoping to do it and well thats another story.

So back to the skimmers I was looking at the following, Reef Octopus Extreme xs 160 or the Super Reef Octopus xp1000sss would perfer the xp2000sss but its out of the budget at the moment so leaning more towards the xp1000sss. 

Due to bad planning on my part when i built the sump i have a very limited space to work with. The xp1000sss is rated for 125 gallons would it be big enough? Also the tank is in my living room and the css is so loud, does anyone know if these are better noise wise?

thanks debi


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

how can i change my title i meant thread not theard.....long day at work


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Personally, I'm not a fan of Sicce pumps...had my troubles w/them on ATI skimmers.

From what I have read and heard from collegues, the BubbleBlaster pumps have been trouble free...thus far .

If your system is wall to wall coral, lots of fish and inverts as well as a heavy feeding regimin, save a little longer for the SRO2000SSS. If things are manageable w/the CL125SS...you will be glad you did.


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

wtac thanks for the reply thinking i might just charge a litlle bit more and get the xs2000sss do you think its a good skimmer or for the money should i look at something different. I have been researching for a couple of days just don't want to waste anymore money on bad equipment

The css has been acting up the last couple of weeks so don't want to get stuck

Was just on brs ready to order xs2000 what do you all think..... means some overtime and less time to enjoy tank but in the end i already have so much money invested would hate to wait and make my fishes unhappy

No not wall to wall corals yet only been up and running just over a year...give me some more time


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

just ordered the xs2000sss  hope i made the right choice....will let you all know how it works out!! Hope it doesn't take to long to ship. Also ordered a couple of t5 bulbs.....i shall be mia for a while doing the overtime to pay for this


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You won't be disappointed w/the purchase and the extra hours will be well worth it .

If you bought it from BRS, it seems to me that the US market has better support than the Canadian market. You just have to deal with the cross boarder stuff .


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes i bought from brs...can't wait to get it Looking forward to the blubs as well. Yes it will be well worth the extra hours....spend hours just watching my tank.


----------

